# Hey... I'm a Gif Girl Now !



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Watch me 'Gif'... 














Thank you InVue and @crlsweetie


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

this really made me laugh


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Nov 3, 2011)

Go Shimmie!!  


You're so cute.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 3, 2011)

Uh oh...It's on now.


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2011)

[email protected] Shimiie!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86, Pat Mahurr, Health&hair28


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

We about to have GIF's everywhere.. Dont let her find no GIF scriptures, its on then!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We about to have GIF's everywhere.. Dont let her find no GIF scriptures, its on then!



:scratchch:    Hmmmmmmm...

Dey' got dem too.... 

Don't give me any ideas....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Laela said:


> [email protected] Shimiie!!!



Girl,  can't tell me nuthin' now.   I gif 'tin.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Nov 3, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> @Alicialynn86, @Pat Mahurr, @Health&hair28




  Oh man.  

This is going to be like when DD learned how to whistle.  
Whistled all day long....


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Uh oh...It's on now.



It's on...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Ooooooooo, lookie


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jesus is my Hero


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## ellebelle88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nevermind...I see the other thread. I get it now.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

ellebelle88 said:


> Nevermind...I see the other thread. I get it now.





ellebelle88 

I can only imagine what you thought....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay... Now where are you 'all' finding the "Jesus" gifs...?

You know I'm still learning this?  

Now I gotta' try and catch up...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just googled it  under "religious Gifs"




Shimmie said:


> Okay... Now where are you 'all' finding the "Jesus" gifs...?
> 
> You know I'm still learning this?
> 
> Now I gotta' try and catch up...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I just googled it  under "religious Gifs"



O' My Goodness...   Alicia, guess what?  

I never considered that, because I don't apply the word 'Religious' to Christians.   

Girl, don't mind me, you know I'm the rebel one....  

Okay... I'm coming back with some serious Jesus gifs.   Ohhhhhh yeah...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> O' My Goodness... Alicia, guess what?
> 
> I never considered that, because I don't apply the word 'Religious' to Christians.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I just googled it  under "religious Gifs"



This is pretty....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 3, 2011)

...I knew you would be on it!!!

Hey, they even got Jesus walking to us:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...I knew you would be on it!!!
> 
> Hey, they even got Jesus walking to us:



Whoa.....     I thought He was coming to get me...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 3, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Whoa.....     I thought He was coming to get me...


Bigger than life right....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Bigger than life right....





I had to 'check' my oil lamps...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 3, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I had to 'check' my oil lamps...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2016)

Someone sent me a precious smile today...they reminded me of this thread.   

Enjoy everyone.   Enjoy a precious smile.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2016)

LucieLoo12 said:


> We about to have GIF's everywhere.. Dont let her find no GIF scriptures, its on then!


  It's on again...


----------



## Laela (Sep 2, 2016)




----------

